# New soap out tonight



## kimberlynn (Jan 17, 2010)

Coconut Lime Verbena-Very limey. Hope it will mellow out with some cure time ??


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Jan 17, 2010)

wheres the pic?


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 24, 2010)

Winter Serenade





Cutting Garden, Uncut





Colorado Breeze


----------



## Bukawww (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yay!  Love the Lime Verbana and the Winter Serenade!  Very pretty soaps!


----------



## IanT (Jan 26, 2010)

beautiful soaps!!!

I loooooooooove Coconut Lime..mmmmmm goood 

It should mellow out a bit


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for your compliments! 

Lime-e-ness has mellowed a lot but still very dominant. Some sugary sweet notes are coming out but I couldn't honestly say it's "coconut", just sweet. And the verbena? My nose doesn't really pick that up but others say it's there. And just a heads up: The green swirls are made with wheatgrass powder  Kinda grainy but it's one of the few greens that don't get a beat down from the lye.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the first one, with green swirls.

Great soaps


----------



## IanT (Jan 26, 2010)

kimberlynn said:
			
		

> Thank you for your compliments!
> 
> Lime-e-ness has mellowed a lot but still very dominant. Some sugary sweet notes are coming out but I couldn't honestly say it's "coconut", just sweet. And the verbena? My nose doesn't really pick that up but others say it's there. And just a heads up: The green swirls are made with wheatgrass powder  Kinda grainy but it's one of the few greens that don't get a beat down from the lye.





Now THAT I did not know... Thats cool cause I looooove wheatgrass... used to grow/juice my own!... Now your making me want to break out the juicer again!...

thats sooo kewl!


----------



## kimberlynn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just an update on that Wheatgrass swirls. I cut them out on Jan 16th and today the 21st of Feb the greenness has turned light tan.  Bummer it didn't stay true.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 21, 2010)

mmm coc lime, love it, i bought from peak and it is awesome, you soap is pretty!


----------



## kimberlynn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks! That coconut lime verbena is mouthwatering. I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 23, 2010)

Oooh, they're all gorgeous.  :wink:


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re:  Soaps*

GORGEOUS Soaps!!


----------

